# GitHub for possible WCA regulation changes



## cubeshepherd (Nov 17, 2019)

As many of you know the WCA has a GitHub section in which they do a lot of talking and thought about pretty much everything WCA related (especially regulation changes). 








Issues · thewca/tnoodle


Development for the official WCA scramble server. Contribute to thewca/tnoodle development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





My reason for this post/thread is to try and encourage people that have thoughts and ideas for the WCA to post them in GitHub, since (and if I remember correctly) it is the main place that the WCA considers and talks about regulation changes. Posting threads here on the forums is still great and we should to continue to do so, but with respect to WCA issues/regulation the GH is the best place to talk about that if you want the WCA to consider it more of if there is feedback that you want to give the WCA or receive feedback from them. Please note though that if you want to post on GH then you will need to create an account (but that is really easy to do).

Lastly, this is not the first time a thread has been posted about GH, but since the other one was created in 2011, and that was the last time someone posted there I thought a new thread would be a good idea, but if the Mods here want to combine them, then by all means feel free to do so.

Here is the link of the old GH thread.


----------

